# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  e-commerce

## Irene Macchia

Ciao a tutti, non so se sia la sezione giusta ma vorrei chiedervi se potete aiutarmi lo stesso... per una societa srls mia cliente che vuole iniziare a venedere i suoi prodotti anche online sul proprio sito e su ebay e amazon non so se ho fatto tutti gli adempimenti corretti e necessari.. 
per adesso ho:
- presentato scia al comune della sede per vendita online dei prodotti
- fatto variazione p.iva aggiungendo come seconda attivita la vendita online
- fatto variazione in cciaa aggiungendo sec.attivita la vendita online dei prodotti...
mi manca qualche passaggio??? o è a posto cosi??? 
grazie a tutti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ciao a tutti, non so se sia la sezione giusta ma vorrei chiedervi se potete aiutarmi lo stesso... per una societa srls mia cliente che vuole iniziare a venedere i suoi prodotti anche online sul proprio sito e su ebay e amazon non so se ho fatto tutti gli adempimenti corretti e necessari.. 
> per adesso ho:
> - presentato scia al comune della sede per vendita online dei prodotti
> - fatto variazione p.iva aggiungendo come seconda attivita la vendita online
> - fatto variazione in cciaa aggiungendo sec.attivita la vendita online dei prodotti...
> mi manca qualche passaggio??? o è a posto cosi??? 
> grazie a tutti

  
Sembra tutto ok.

----------


## Salvatore Totino Longo

Leggo ora. Non hai specificato:
1.- che tipo di prodotti sono;
2.- il tipo di contratto del sito ecommerce
3.- se hai aperto i sezionali IVA relativi
4.- la comunicaziono del sito web
5.- se il sito web rispetta la normativa in materia.

----------


## Stefano981

Salve, mi collego a questo post per non aprirne un altro...
una domanda: 
Ma un normale negozio fisico che vende al pubblico (esempio una ferramenta o un centro per il giardinaggio)
Se fa anche delle vendite on-line tramite una sezione “vendite on-line” del proprio sito o tramite annunci sui classici ebay, subito... è tenuto a fare delle comunicazioni?? grazie.

----------

